# I want to toss the Crate



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I am checking in to see how others feel if I put the crate away and use it only for night time use? I want to just have dog beds around for Circe to sleep on during the daylight hours. She is potty trained, is there any reason I should keep it out for her? I would really like some suggestions from others especially from those that have owned this breed a lot longer than I. Circe will be 8 months in Sept. I am feeling like it is time for her to grow up and that a dog bed for her space should be the answer, well what do you think? Thanks a bunch in advance for your suggestions and input


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I am checking in to see how others feel if I put the crate away and use it only for night time use? I want to just have dog beds around for Circe to sleep on during the daylight hours. She is potty trained, is there any reason I should keep it out for her? I would really like some suggestions from others especially from those that have owned this breed a lot longer than I. Circe will be 8 months in Sept. I am feeling like it is time for her to grow up and that a dog bed for her space should be the answer, well what do you think? Thanks a bunch in advance for your suggestions and input
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are growing coat on her for show, you need to be careful of the type bed she sleeps on, as it can cause breakage. Silk is the best. You can take a silk pillow case and put your bed inside this.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing too... actually, the crate is still around but otis has never really slept in his crate during the daytime anyway. and at night he sleeps with me so i dont have any use for his crate anymore. other than being where his water is, would there be any other reason to keep his crate? oh yah, otis is almost 5 months old and potty trained to go outdoors.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I didn't want to look at the crate in my kitchen anymore. If we go out we section off the laundry room with her bed and pee pee pad. She know to go on the pad (she goes out most of the other times). I would say she is pretty much potty trained. She does like her crate, and she sleeps in it elevated next to my bed. I can't let her run all around the house. Nor can I let her sleep in my bed. 

But at least the crate is in my room. I don't have to look at it 24/7. I would say do whatever feels right for you. I think the crate is just a training tool. Roxie just happens to like hers.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I would say that it depends on Circe.







Abbey would be lost without her crate. The door is always left open & it is her safe haven. When we have alot of company or when she wants the kids to leave her alone, she will go in her crate & she knows No one is allowed to disturb her in there!







We also have 2 dog beds in seperate rooms in the house that she will use but she prefers the crate when she wants total peace!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I would say that it depends on Circe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lexi and Nikki are the same. They love their crate!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I would say that it depends on Circe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nemo to, exactly the same as Abbey


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I hope you are well.

The hounds use their crate for naps during the day and sleep in it at night. They treat it like it is their own little room and seem to like it a lot.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I think many dogs find their crates to be their "den" and would be lost if it dissappeared. I know Sir Micro sure would!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

crating didn't work out for lola, she would bark the entire time while we were gone and her face would be SOAKING wet from tearing. i guess some dogs aren't fine with be confined. if you feel your dog doesn't need it anymore then do with you want with it. some dogs get attached to their crates but if your dogs like lola she would be happy to see it go


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo only uses his crate if we leave him by himself. The door is always left open & that's where he likes to be.I think he feels safe there,when there's no-one at home but him.If Circe doesn't use it or won't miss it,feel free to put it away somewhere. Boo would miss his crate though.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

My babies don't use crates. I gave them the option as pups, but they definitely weren't interested.









They have dogbeds, loveseats, couches and sleep with us. They sometimes use the beds, but usually prefer the couch.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

When the Duff was fully potty trained we stopped using the gate during the day. Now he has a bed in the living room, and the crate is kept in our room for him to sleep in at night. Duff never uses his bed during the day. He lays across the back of the sofa and looks out the window. How do I know this? Because I came home from work one day to find that he had fallen behind one of the cushions, and was just stuck! He was the funniest thing I'd seen. You could see his little body shaking back and forth from his tail wagging when I walked in the door. But I digress. Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I also think it depends on the dog. Maybe you could move it out for a trial period and replace it with a bed and see what happens. Bella despises crates, but I like to have one around in case I have to use it for some reason. For exmaple, when she had her patella surgery I used it because her activity was restricted so much and there were times when I couldn't watch her as close as I wanted, like when I had to take a shower and no one else was around. I'm not a fan of crates either though, so I see where you're coming from. I put mine in the garage so I can bring it in if I need it, but otherwise Bella runs around the house as she wants. So far I've used the crate twice this year, once after her surgery and once when the exterminator came.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you for the grat advice. I still have her in her crate and have new dog beds ordered, should be here any day. I will try Circe on a dog bed in the spot of her crate and see how it goes. In the meantime I will keep her crate in my bedroom for nighttime. I wish they had really girle girle goodlooking crates but no luck so far. I will just have to keep you informed. Circe is a crate girl and I thought if I parted with it she wouldn't run abd hide in it and she would be more with the family. I noticed I forget it at my Mo in laws and she was a lot more active and ougoing without it. I will play it by ear


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Thank you for the grat advice. I still have her in her crate and have new dog beds ordered, should be here any day. I will try Circe on a dog bed in the spot of her crate and see how it goes. In the meantime I will keep her crate in my bedroom for nighttime. I wish they had really girle girle goodlooking crates but no luck so far. I will just have to keep you informed. Circe is a crate girl and I thought if I parted with it she wouldn't run abd hide in it and she would be more with the family. I noticed I forget it at my Mo in laws and she was a lot more active and ougoing without it. I will play it by ear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a wire crate? If so I know they have different covers you can buy or make. I've been thinking of making one for the girls' crate.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> My babies don't use crates. I gave them the option as pups, but they definitely weren't interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here, i have never used a crate and i never will, anassa just followed me around the house and went where ever she wanted when she was a pup and that suited me fine, she had a pillow to sleep on in front of the telly and slept on our bed at night, same goes for mishkin now, he wants to be with me and i just don't see the need for a crate, iv'e never used one and never had any problems.

i'm not against others using them, it's personal preference but i just prefer my furbabies to be able to go where they want, they feel secure enough in the house







.



felicity


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> I think many dogs find their crates to be their "den" and would be lost if it dissappeared. I know Sir Micro sure would!
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


My girls would be lost without their crates......


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I just have the regular travel crate, not a wire one to dress up. I bought 2 more dog beds so she has one in every room of the house. I have the best one next to her crate. SHe uses it but she will still go into her crate and I still find her sleeping in it. I just want to toss it because it it such a security blanket I see it as a hinderance to being more social. At the same time I do not want to take it away and make her insecure. I am just playing it out to see what she does. She does seem to like her crate. I hate the looks of it, wondering if I get a dog bed like a dog house if that would work for her. Anyone have links for one of those that does not cost a fortune, since I just bought 2??? Maybe I will post to see if others may have links to the dog bed that looks like a dog house...... Hmmmm that could be a good idea, a good replacement for the crate









Thank you for all the suggestions and response it is great


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

As for tossing the crate, it doesn't look like it is happening. I have a cute dog bed in every room of the house. She sleeps on then sometimes and then goes into her crate. I find her in there half the time. Maybe later.


----------



## bellasmommy2 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh, sorry! They definitely are very independent and like what they like!

We never crated Bella - she just wouldn't have it.


----------

